# Haircut (no pictures yet)



## MikeyMerciless

So as alot of you may know, Crystal is a long haired GSD. She has such a thick coat, she gets really over heated quick. Even this time of the year. So yesterday we gave her a haircut, we're not done yet, we just started (it takes a while will all that hair). The length it is now looks good so far, and it feels like lamb hair!  When we're done, I'll post some pictures!


----------



## jkscandi50

Can't wait to see the pics - I bet crystal will look like a big puppy when you're done!! I have a LC as well - he's 10 mos old (and sheds more than my 5 other dogs) - I've started trying to vacuum him - my house has turned into tumbleweed flats LOL


----------



## Blazings

I intercepted a picture already, I see you only have the head left  [link] hahah
Curious to see how your long hair GSD looks after her haircut


----------



## middleofnowhere

Believing that hair worked as insulation and protection for the back, the late Barker Sisters got a belly shave for summer down here. That seemed to do the trick and kept them looking good as well as cooler. They also liked the hose - an affection that added another "chill" feature.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I can't imagine giving my LCs a haircut - I love their fuzziness!


----------



## Hunther's Dad

Blazings said:


> I intercepted a picture already, I see you only have the head left  [link] hahah
> Curious to see how your long hair GSD looks after her haircut


That's just wrong! :rofl:


----------



## PupperLove

I can't wait to see! I have never seen a GSD with a hair cut before so now I'm curious.


----------



## RockinIt

I am interested in seeing this! I hike with my dogs and even with a shorter coat I could see this being handy for long multi day hikes when it comes to looking for hitch hiking ticks on them after making camp!


----------



## bunchoberrys

:headbang::headbang::headbang: Mike! What are you doing? GS are NOT meant to be shaved!!! She is not "overheating"! The coat has a dual purpose, to insulate in the winter and keep the heat out in the summer. Its that time of year and Crystal is most likely blowing coat, you need to purchase a good rake/comb and slicker brush. Your best bet is to take her to a groomer in which she can be bathed and blown out with a high velocity dryer which will help get rid of alot of old coat. 
Dogs with coats that are not meant to be shaved the following can happen 1. The coat will come back wirey, thinner than before 2. Or the coat will not come back at all in some areas in which your dog will look like it has mange. 3. Shaving can actually trigger skin issues, such as being sunburnt because the coat that was there to protect is no longer there.
Mike, I'm not bashing you. You probably had no idea, and you are trying to make Crystal more comfortable, but please in the future, just a good ol' bath and brush will get alot of the bulk of her hair and she will look and feel alot better.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

jkscandi50 said:


> Can't wait to see the pics - I bet crystal will look like a big puppy when you're done!! I have a LC as well - he's 10 mos old (and sheds more than my 5 other dogs) - I've started trying to vacuum him - my house has turned into tumbleweed flats LOL



hahaha same here. Crystal sheds so much, you'd think she'd be bald by now!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Blazings said:


> I intercepted a picture already, I see you only have the head left  [link] hahah
> Curious to see how your long hair GSD looks after her haircut



Hahaha nooo never THAT short! I wanna buzz her down to have a short coat, but we're sticking with medium because apparently some dogs actually feel ashamed with their hair being gone.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

middleofnowhere said:


> Believing that hair worked as insulation and protection for the back, the late Barker Sisters got a belly shave for summer down here. That seemed to do the trick and kept them looking good as well as cooler. They also liked the hose - an affection that added another "chill" feature.



That's true, we've done that before, but Crystal is just so huge and furry, it's probly best to get as much hair off as possible.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I can't imagine giving my LCs a haircut - I love their fuzziness!



Trust me, I love Crystal's coat. But she get sooo overheated in the summer. Plus she sheds like crazy.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

PupperLove said:


> I can't wait to see! I have never seen a GSD with a hair cut before so now I'm curious.



We're just buzzing her down to a medium length coat. She has very long, thick hair. So we're gonna try to keep about an inch (about) of hair.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

bunchoberrys said:


> :headbang::headbang::headbang: Mike! What are you doing? GS are NOT meant to be shaved!!! She is not "overheating"! The coat has a dual purpose, to insulate in the winter and keep the heat out in the summer. Its that time of year and Crystal is most likely blowing coat, you need to purchase a good rake/comb and slicker brush. Your best bet is to take her to a groomer in which she can be bathed and blown out with a high velocity dryer which will help get rid of alot of old coat.
> Dogs with coats that are not meant to be shaved the following can happen 1. The coat will come back wirey, thinner than before 2. Or the coat will not come back at all in some areas in which your dog will look like it has mange. 3. Shaving can actually trigger skin issues, such as being sunburnt because the coat that was there to protect is no longer there.
> Mike, I'm not bashing you. You probably had no idea, and you are trying to make Crystal more comfortable, but please in the future, just a good ol' bath and brush will get alot of the bulk of her hair and she will look and feel alot better.



I'm not shaving her haha. She has long hair, so we're cutting it down to an inch (or two) so she won't be as hot. A dog's coat is like us wearing a coat. She gets so hot and dehydrated even when drinking water. Trust me, her vet recommended it as well.


----------



## jakeandrenee

MikeyMerciless said:


> I'm not shaving her haha. She has long hair, so we're cutting it down to an inch (or two) so she won't be as hot. A dog's coat is like us wearing a coat. She gets so hot and dehydrated even when drinking water. Trust me, her vet recommended it as well.


Get a new vet....trust me.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

PupperLove said:


> I can't wait to see! I have never seen a GSD with a hair cut before so now I'm curious.


 
Same here. I always wondered if people with LC GSDs shaved them in the summer.


----------



## selzer

New Jersey, in February, too hot? Wow. I thought maybe Arazona or Florida or Texas...


----------



## MikeyMerciless

jakeandrenee said:


> Get a new vet....trust me.



No, trust ME. It's okay to give dogs haircuts.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

selzer said:


> New Jersey, in February, too hot? Wow. I thought maybe Arazona or Florida or Texas...



And no it's not hot here, but we've been having some really warm spring-like days, so we're starting and doing little by little.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

JustMeLeslie said:


> Same here. I always wondered if people with LC GSDs shaved them in the summer.



I'm sure not all of them do. Probably most long-haired GSD owners don't because the long coat looks really nice. But Crystal just gets ridiculously hot.


----------



## bunchoberrys

MikeyMerciless said:


> I'm not shaving her haha. She has long hair, so we're cutting it down to an inch (or two) so she won't be as hot. A dog's coat is like us wearing a coat. She gets so hot and dehydrated even when drinking water. Trust me, her vet recommended it as well.


Mike. It is still considered shaving. It doesn't matter if its only an inch. Their coat is not meant to be shaved. Period. It can be trimmed. Such as the legs, feet, underbelly, hocks, and tail. I have been grooming professionally for over 10 years. And no, its not "like us wearing a coat". It has a dual purpose. It keeps them warm in the winter, and actually helps keep them cool in the summer. And I suggest that you find another vet, because I have never heard of any vet suggesting such a thing. And if she is getting hot and dehydrated, then there is an underlying medical condition that has not been diagnosed. Weekly brushing with the proper tools will help with all the shedding that you have been experiencing. With long coat shepherds require at least 2-3 times brushing a week. Call local groomers in your area if you are in doubt. A good groomer will refuse to do a shave down on a breed that is not meant to be shaved.


----------



## jakeandrenee

MikeyMerciless said:


> No, trust ME. It's okay to give dogs haircuts.


Of course it is ok to give dogs a haircut that require them, however GSD's do not require them. Just please keep an eye on her that she doesn't really overheat or get sunburn. They have a double coat to protect them from both hot and cold. Many people live in HOT climates and do not give their GSD's a haircut. Even places that are well into the 90's.


----------



## selzer

I have never had a long coat, but I agree that the double coat IS a protection in both hot and cold. And you must be careful if you do cut on it, because then they are susceptible to all kinds of problems.


----------



## RockinIt

Hmm...I never thought about it insulating against the heat as well. I like learning new things.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

jakeandrenee said:


> Of course it is ok to give dogs a haircut that require them, however GSD's do not require them. Just please keep an eye on her that she doesn't really overheat or get sunburn. They have a double coat to protect them from both hot and cold. Many people live in HOT climates and do not give their GSD's a haircut. Even places that are well into the 90's.



Well it's fine. We're not cutting too much off. And it's not going to be short enough to allow her to get sunburn.

It's going to look like this:
http://www.4germanshepherds.com/Odin_Tannenmeise.JPG


----------



## MikeyMerciless

RockinIt said:


> Hmm...I never thought about it insulating against the heat as well. I like learning new things.



Yea I never thought of that either. I just figured it would keep the sun off her skin, which her new haircut will because it won't be short enough to expose her skin.


----------



## selzer

When I had Arwen's first litter, it was over 90 degrees, and with no air conditioning, it was hot. The day after, I took her temp and it was 104, and I rushed her outside and used the hose to wet her down, got her and pups in the car and went to the vet. 

He said I did everything right, except that when the coat gets wet, it seals the heat in, so you kind of have to put a fan on them for the best effect. He agreed that the coat protects them summer and winter. And even in the summer, I have not had any problem with my dogs being too hot. They manage the heat better than I do. 

I do not mess with their coats.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

selzer said:


> When I had Arwen's first litter, it was over 90 degrees, and with no air conditioning, it was hot. The day after, I took her temp and it was 104, and I rushed her outside and used the hose to wet her down, got her and pups in the car and went to the vet.
> 
> He said I did everything right, except that when the coat gets wet, it seals the heat in, so you kind of have to put a fan on them for the best effect. He agreed that the coat protects them summer and winter. And even in the summer, I have not had any problem with my dogs being too hot. They manage the heat better than I do.
> 
> I do not mess with their coats.



I'm glad to know what you do works. But I'm going to continue doing what I do every summer. My dog loves when we cut her hair, when she's too hot she doesn't do much. But with shorter, cooler hair, she's more peppy.


----------



## bunchoberrys

MikeyMerciless said:


> Well it's fine. We're not cutting too much off. And it's not going to be short enough to allow her to get sunburn.
> 
> It's going to look like this:
> http://www.4germanshepherds.com/Odin_Tannenmeise.JPG


 
No Mike. Your dog will not look like that. It will look like this.


----------



## bunchoberrys

http://www.germanshepherdrescue.co.uk/images/shiva.jpg

the best type of grooming for these dogs is a vigorous undercoat raking with a special tool that helps remove the undercoat, a bath, and a blow dry to help separate the hair.

The guard hairs on the top that do not shed out provide protection against the rays of the sun, and actually insulate the dog from the heat. Dogs left with just the undercoat WILL shed. It may shed shorter hair, but it will still shed.

Sometimes the hair will NOT grow back. The older the dog, the less likely the guard hairs will regrow. The undercoat will regrow, but the upper hair sometimes does not. 

Skin that is damaged by UV rays that they would not otherwise be exposed to, can take a long time to heal, and the dog may have scaling and dandruff for quite some time after the hair has regrown.


----------



## bunchoberrys




----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I would never do that to my dog. How humiliating for the dog..... Just my opinion.... I don't think I could in public with my dog looking like that. Only unless I had an excuse like he had surgery or some thing. GSD coats are not to shaved. Jezzzzz!! Poor dog....


----------



## MikeyMerciless

bunchoberrys said:


> No Mike. Your dog will not look like that. It will look like this.
> 
> YouTube - Shaved German Shepherd



No actually it won't look like that. I told you once already I'm not shaving my dog's hair. I'm cutting it myself and I'm leaving a good amount of it. Please stop commenting this thread, you're arguing with me about something I'm 100% entitled to do.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I would never do that to my dog. How humiliating for the dog..... Just my opinion.... I don't think I could in public with my dog looking like that. Only unless I had an excuse like he had surgery or some thing. GSD coats are not to shaved. Jezzzzz!! Poor dog....



I agree. But I'm not doing that. As much as I say it, she's not understanding me. I'm only cutting a little bit of hair off of my dog.


----------



## KZoppa

i have to agree that double coated breeds SHOULD not be shaved. They didnt do that when the breed was herding as its primary job. Its not a good idea. it can cause more hard then good.


----------



## GSD_Xander

KZoppa said:


> i have to agree that double coated breeds SHOULD not be shaved. They didnt do that when the breed was herding as its primary job. Its not a good idea. it can cause more hard then good.


^^^I agree


----------



## bunchoberrys

MikeyMerciless said:


> No actually it won't look like that. I told you once already I'm not shaving my dog's hair. I'm cutting it myself and I'm leaving a good amount of it. Please stop commenting this thread, you're arguing with me about something I'm 100% entitled to do.


Mike, of course you are entitled to do it. But you are doing more harm than good. I am just trying to give you my professional opinion as a groomer. And I am sure that I am not the only person who is going to comment on this. Even other members who have long coated german sheperds will tell you the same thing. You come here for advice and opinions, keep an open mind.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

bunchoberrys said:


> Mike, of course you are entitled to do it. But you are doing more harm than good. I am just trying to give you my professional opinion as a groomer. And I am sure that I am not the only person who is going to comment on this. Even other members who have long coated german sheperds will tell you the same thing. You come here for advice and opinions, keep an open mind.


Well I'm not doing too much hard because whenever we put Crystal outside, she sleeps in the shade. She spends very little time directly under the sun, and her coat won't be cut too short anyway even if she was in the sun light. Even so, she still gets over heated, even in the house when it's summer. And I know other people are going to comment on this, as they did. I'm just asking only you to please stop commenting on this.


----------



## vat

I have never had a long coat but Max is a med coat. I tell you a good groomer can do wonders. He comes back with much less hair and it was not cut. Have you ever had a groomer work on your dog?


----------



## bunchoberrys

Mike. I am not bashing you dear. I want to help. Just like you I want what is best for Crystal. PM, and I will help you any way I can.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

bunchoberrys said:


> Mike. I am not bashing you dear. I want to help. Just like you I want what is best for Crystal. PM, and I will help you any way I can.



I don't need help though. I'm just cutting an inch or so off of my dog's ridiculously long coat (pictures show long fluffy she is). I do it every summer haha.


----------



## CaseysGSD

bunchoberrys said:


> YouTube - Keela The Lion Dog


Is it bad that I want to punch this lady with out even knowing her! If you want a haircut like that get a poodle or a pom!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

CaseysGSD said:


> Is it bad that I want to punch this lady with out even knowing her! If you want a haircut like that get a poodle or a pom!



Yea I felt so bad when I saw the dog...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

JustMeLeslie said:


> I always wondered if people with LC GSDs shaved them in the summer.


I haven't and I won't. I doubt very many people do since this is a breed with a coat that does not need cutting. Even if it's just a little trim, why have a LC GSD if you're going to cut the fur down to match a standard coated GSD? If that's what you want, that's what you should have gotten in the first place.

As others have said, the coat is insulation. I'm sure my dogs get hot sometimes too, but it's really not hard to avoid situations where it's a problem.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I haven't and I won't. I doubt very many people do since this is a breed with a coat that does not need cutting. Even if it's just a little trim, why have a LC GSD if you're going to cut the fur down to match a standard coated GSD? If that's what you want, that's what you should have gotten in the first place.
> 
> As others have said, the coat is insulation. I'm sure my dogs get hot sometimes too, but it's really not hard to avoid situations where it's a problem.



I'm not cutting her hair to match a standard short-haired GSD. I'm just trimming her hair to make it a bit shorter for the summer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

MikeyMerciless said:


> It's going to look like this:
> http://www.4germanshepherds.com/Odin_Tannenmeise.JPG


That's a standard coat shepherd.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That's a standard coat shepherd.



Than that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Lin

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I haven't and I won't. I doubt very many people do since this is a breed with a coat that does not need cutting. Even if it's just a little trim, why have a LC GSD if you're going to cut the fur down to match a standard coated GSD? If that's what you want, that's what you should have gotten in the first place.
> 
> As others have said, the coat is insulation. I'm sure my dogs get hot sometimes too, but it's really not hard to avoid situations where it's a problem.


Ditto. 

And ditto on comments that cutting the guard hairs only make the dog more hot. The function of the double coat is to trap a layer of insulating air between the guard hair and the skin. In the winter this helps keep heat in while in the summer it acts as air conditioning.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

To everyone who has a problem with me giving my dog a small haircut,

Please just mind your businesses. The title of this post said that there are no pictures, so if you disagree with cutting a GSD's hair, there's no need for you to open this thread. I'm not trying to be rude, but if you don't agree with my choice, there's not much I can do. I apologize that we have different beliefs on dog hair cuts (do you see how that sounds?). If you have anything negative to say about it, keep it to yourself because this is what I want to do, my dog feels better and acts more peppy, her vet recommended it, and many other people I know trim their GSD's hair in the summer. 

I'm truly sorry, but I've noticed quite a few people on this site are very arrogant, think they're better than others, and believe their way is the only way. This is MY post, if you don't like/agree with it, don't take part in it.


----------



## Lin

MikeyMerciless said:


> I'm truly sorry, but I've noticed quite a few people on this site are very arrogant, think they're better than others, and believe their way is the only way. This is MY post, if you don't like/agree with it, don't take part in it.


I see you're a rather new member. I'm sorry if many board members seem arrogant, but thats truly not how its intended. 

The thing is, this is a HUGE board. An educational board. We have TONS of posting members. And we have even MORE members that read threads and never post, and people that read threads and never even register to be a member. So, we simply can't walk away from your thread without educating any more so than we could walk away from a thread where a member chose to push their puppies nose in excrement. Your argument, that you are entitled to as an owner fits this scenario as well. An owner is entitled to push their puppies nose in excrement... However educating them on why it is detrimental in training and supplying alternative options can prevent them from repeating this, as well as assist all of the people that read the thread. 

Its not intended to be arrogant, its intended to be educating but members are VERY passionate about the dogs and this forum is FOR the dogs really.


----------



## onyx'girl

Your thread and you have the power to only take the advice you want. 
I also have a long stock coat and would never cut her coat away, other than her foot fluffs or if she gets a mat in her fuzzybutt area.
I brush her with an undercoat rake followed by a pin brush/bristle brush and she is very comfortable in the summertime. I don't have problems with hotspots or odor. She loves getting into the pool to cool off and we have AC so she doesn't overheat.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Lin said:


> I see you're a rather new member. I'm sorry if many board members seem arrogant, but thats truly not how its intended.
> 
> The thing is, this is a HUGE board. An educational board. We have TONS of posting members. And we have even MORE members that read threads and never post, and people that read threads and never even register to be a member. So, we simply can't walk away from your thread without educating any more so than we could walk away from a thread where a member chose to push their puppies nose in excrement. Your argument, that you are entitled to as an owner fits this scenario as well. An owner is entitled to push their puppies nose in excrement... However educating them on why it is detrimental in training and supplying alternative options can prevent them from repeating this, as well as assist all of the people that read the thread.
> 
> Its not intended to be arrogant, its intended to be educating but members are VERY passionate about the dogs and this forum is FOR the dogs really.




When I said arrogant, I wasn't referring to this particular thread. I've seen it alot on other threads posted by other people.

And yes, understandable. But all I'm doing is cutting off an inch or so of hair. I guess I just don't see what's so heart stopping about it.


----------



## Lin

MikeyMerciless said:


> When I said arrogant, I wasn't referring to this particular thread. I've seen it alot on other threads posted by other people.
> 
> And yes, understandable. But all I'm doing is cutting off an inch or so of hair. I guess I just don't see what's so heart stopping about it.


You're cutting the guard hairs. In a double coated breed such as the GSD, the outer coat (guard hairs) are longer than the undercoat and somewhat seal off the undercoat. It protects the sun from shining through, and makes that insulation I mentioned earlier. When the insulation is lost, it results in the dog being colder in the cold, and hotter in the heat. Think of it as a house without insulation. Insulation helps maintain body temperature, or house temperature so your furnace or a/c don't have to work as hard. Thats basically what people are trying to get across. Cutting the hair does NOT result in the dog being any cooler.


----------



## spiritsmom

I have started shaving (yes you read that right) Kaiser down in the spring and summer the last 2 summers and will again this summer. He has horrible skin that gets hot spots (shaved or not) and he stays greasy and gross to the touch. The hot spots don't happen much in the winter, mostly just in warmer weather. To stay on top of his oiliness and his hot spots I bathe him twice a week in the summer and on days he doesn't get a bath he gets a spritz down with Apple Cider Vinegar/Water mixture. It works well for me and for him. I can treat his hot spots faster since I can see them as they start. When I left his coat long it would take me forever to do the baths and not with kids I just don't have the kind of time it took to get him done. So I have shaved him for that reason and that reason only. In the winter he has his full coat and in the fall I make him wear a jacket outside till his coat grows in better. So far his coat has not changed texture because I knew that was a risk I was going to be taking. Luckily it hasn't happened (yet).


----------



## Mac's Mom

Mike - I understand your frustration. Not everyone comes to a forum or starts threads to get advice. And it can be annoying. I've noticed more and more OP's saying this. When you get unsolicated advice simply read and consider the information and point of view...implement it into your own opinion or discard it. Don't feel like you have to defend yourself.


----------



## Mac's Mom

Mac's Mom said:


> Mike - I understand your frustration. Not everyone comes to a forum or starts threads to get advice. And it can be annoying. I've noticed more and more OP's saying this. When you get unsolicated advice simply read and consider the information and point of view...implement it into your own opinion or discard it. Don't feel like you have to defend yourself.


I just realized I gave you more unsolicated advice. LOL Sorry.

PS And this is nothing against the people who give advice. Me personally...need as much as I can get! But thats me.


----------



## selzer

Bunchoberry's, please do not say those hairs will not grow back. I am sure hoping that it is not true. One of my puppies had a nasty hot spot and the vet shaved her neck down into her back. Looks awful. But she did have some growth when I sold her. She was eleven months old, and had a good mane of hair around her neck. I am hoping she fully recovers her mane.

So far whenever we had to save a spot on a dog for wound management, it has grown back ok, regardless of age. So I am curious as to others opinions and experience on regrowth of shaved dogs. Only a little off topic, sorry. 

Mikey, I am sorry that you feel picked on. But if someone came on the site and said they usually share a bunch of grapes with their dog, it would be totally wrong for everyone to say, wow, that's nice, not only for the OP, but also for everyone else reading the thread. 

In many of the GSD books I have read, they discuss the coat and say that skin conditions result from cutting the hair. Discussing this is not unsolicited advice as you posted about cutting the dog's hair. It is the same as what happens when people post about letting the dog ride in the back of a pick up truck, or letting the head hang out the window, or getting a second puppy to keep the first one company.


----------



## selzer

bunchoberrys said:


> No Mike. Your dog will not look like that. It will look like this.
> 
> YouTube - Shaved German Shepherd


The dog in this vid looks like it has an ear infection. Poor pup. I do not think an ear infection would be related to shaving though. But its people should be slapped upside the head for not noticing and treating it.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Mikey how's your dogs weight? You mentioned she gets overheated easily, I just wondered if she's carrying any excess weight. (besides all that fur!)


----------



## Blazings

CaseysGSD said:


> Is it bad that I want to punch this lady with out even knowing her! If you want a haircut like that get a poodle or a pom!


 Nah I'd like to do it too. Especially when I read her comment on the video when someone said it was bad for the dog 

EDIT: Nice to read the advises here. My beagle never needed any grooming, but I'll keep in mind not to do it to a GSD in the future


----------



## KLCecil

I personally will never shave a dog that is not meant to be shaved or trim the body of any of my dogs.
Trimming a coat is a completely different thing and can be done with next to no damage to the dog IF done properly. I have seen very nice trims done and all this does is giving the dog a "cleaner" look. You normally use thinning scissors for trimming the coat.
I have seen firsthand what can happen to a shaved coat. I use to work with Alaskan Malamutes and seeing a shaved mal almost makes me cry every time. The owners always claim that they will never do it again as the coats don't grow back in at all or comes in clumps or sprigs of nasty wiry hairs. The lady I worked for also NEVER shaves the hot spots as long as you clean it and disinfect it daily (as you would if it was shaved) it will clear up in the same amount of time. I have seen dogs that had hot spots shaved and the hair grew back in a calic because of the new hair generated where the hot spot was and the hair not growing back where it was shaved.


----------



## sitstay

selzer said:


> Bunchoberry's, please do not say those hairs will not grow back. I am sure hoping that it is not true.


Actually, I think it IS true that you will permanently ruin the coat if you clip or cut the guard hairs on a breed that doesn't continually grow their coat (like Poodles or some terrier breeds, etc.).

I am trying to remember what the professional groomers have told me in the past. I don't think it is much of a concern if it is a one time situation, like wound care/surgical site. But if you do it regularly (say, every year to prepare for warm weather), you will cause enough damage to hinder coat growth even after you quit clipping or cutting. I have a friend with an Aussie, and she clipped him every year for three years. She quit clipping him and allowed his coat to grow out, but it was damaged by then and wouldn't grow. I fostered an elderly Collie (a Rough) and she had been clipped every year for six years. I let her coat grow, but she never looked right. It was as if the guard hairs refused to grow, so she was covered in a pale fuzz of an under coat. That rich sable color that her guard hairs would have given her was gone.

There was a member here on this forum that had clipped her GSD yearly and she responded to others pointing out how detrimental that was to temperature regulation and coat growth/health by saying that if she had known better when she first started doing it she wouldn't have done it, and that there was damage eventually. But just like some human hair cutters will cut your hair in any style you want, regardless of how it will make you look, there are pet groomers out there that will clip and cut however the owner tells them to do it, regardless of how much of a good idea it is.
Sheilah


----------



## KLCecil

It's not that they refuse to grow but in reality a dog does not shed out all its top/guard hairs as it does with its under coat during seasonal sheds, normally it will take years before the coat can grow back in completely. Altered animals will take longer as they don't have the hormones to shed normally.


----------



## sitstay

KLCecil said:


> It's not that they refuse to grow but in reality a dog does not shed out all its top/guard hairs as it does with its under coat during seasonal sheds, normally it will take years before the coat can grow back in completely.


You know, I do believe that there can be permanent damage to the hair coat. The Aussie I am thinking of has not been clipped in many years and his coat just has not grown back. 

I honestly think that with some dogs the damage is irreversible and the coat will never grow back.
Sheilah


----------



## jakeandrenee

to the OP...don't start a thread about something on this forum and expect everyone to sing your praises on something so controversial as giving a GSD a haircut. PERIOD. If you didn't want comment why post in the first place?


----------



## LaRen616

jakeandrenee said:


> to the OP...don't start a thread about something on this forum and expect everyone to sing your praises on something so controversial as giving a GSD a haircut. PERIOD. If you didn't want comment why post in the first place?


:thumbup:


----------



## KLCecil

sit said:


> You know, I do believe that there can be permanent damage to the hair coat. The Aussie I am thinking of has not been clipped in many years and his coat just has not grown back.
> 
> I honestly think that with some dogs the damage is irreversible and the coat will never grow back.
> Sheilah


I belive that can be true also.


----------



## Good_Karma

But some of us have had dogs with major surgeries that required shaving the operating site. I am pretty sure that someone on this forum (Rerun???) had that done to her dog and the hair grew back fine. And that was shaving right down to skin.


----------



## bunchoberrys

Good_Karma said:


> But some of us have had dogs with major surgeries that required shaving the operating site. I am pretty sure that someone on this forum (Rerun???) had that done to her dog and the hair grew back fine. And that was shaving right down to skin.


Usually, areas such as hot spots/surgery or wound care where the area needs to be shaved, generally the area grows back with no problems. But I have seen in some instances where it grows back thinly with guard hairs but no undercoat so it gives a thin appearance, or fuzzy (looks like undercoat with no guard hairs). I know, confusing right? Every dog is different, so you never know. For the most part, if for medical reasons as I said above, the hair grows back normal. So, Selzer I think your pupper should be fine.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Halo had a pretty extreme spay shave and it did grow back fully, but it took FOREVER! Here's what she looked like a few days post surgery:


----------



## Lin

Holy cow! Why was so much shaved off? Emma is being spayed this spring, poor thing will be too embarrassed to attend training looking like that, she has a much thicker coat than Halo so it will be even more obvious LOL


----------



## Rerun

Good_Karma said:


> But some of us have had dogs with major surgeries that required shaving the operating site. I am pretty sure that someone on this forum (Rerun???) had that done to her dog and the hair grew back fine. And that was shaving right down to skin.


Kodi had a total hip replacement with a pretty major shave job and it took some time but yes, his fur did grow back completely with no issues.

I've heard all the arguments for and against clipping a double coated breed, but in all my years in the doggie world I've never seen a dogs coat not grow back, and although I've never actually shaved one of my dogs, I've seen a number of shaved double coated breeds that grew back normally. As noted, dogs are routinely operated on as well and therefore shaved, and the coat always seems to grow back normally eventually. So I dunno. I think shaved GSD's look goofy but I think if the dog isn't shaved down to the skin it would be fine. I doubt the owner really cares if the coat grows back normally anyway, seeing as how they're shaving the dog to begin with.


----------



## bunchoberrys

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo had a pretty extreme spay shave and it did grow back fully, but it took FOREVER! Here's what she looked like a few days post surgery:


 Whoah!!! That is EXTREME! I wonder why they did that?!!!


----------



## krystyne73

Hey Rerun, my mom had a Border Collie, that was older, and I am not sure why she even shaved her(by a groomer). I can only assume they weren't brushing her regularly, but it did not grow back. 
In fact, her skin started peeling off and they put her to sleep. I am not sure the whole details. They called me and asked me to look at her skin, their vet was stumped. It was gross.
I believe animals were given a natural coat for a reason and I leave them as they are.


----------



## Rerun

There is certainly more to that story, sounds like some medical issue wasn't diagnosed properly or searched for properly.

I leave mine with their coats, too


----------



## spiritsmom

Oh my I wonder if it was the vet tech's first surgery prep to shave such a huge area for a spay! Oh wow, that's a huge surgical field for sure!


----------



## doggiedad

if you want people to agree with what Mickey
has to say then start your own forum. that way
people will only be allowed to post in manner that you agree with.
if you don't want others opinions why post?? do you think
you can say whatever you want and that's it??

i've owned a coatie and my parents owned a coatie
and they were never trimmed.



MikeyMerciless said:


> To everyone who has a problem with me giving my dog a small haircut,
> 
> Please just mind your businesses. The title of this post said that there are no pictures, so if you disagree with cutting a GSD's hair, there's no need for you to open this thread. I'm not trying to be rude, but if you don't agree with my choice, there's not much I can do. I apologize that we have different beliefs on dog hair cuts (do you see how that sounds?). If you have anything negative to say about it, keep it to yourself because this is what I want to do, my dog feels better and acts more peppy, her vet recommended it, and many other people I know trim their GSD's hair in the summer.
> 
> I'm truly sorry, but I've noticed quite a few people on this site are very arrogant, think they're better than others, and believe their way is the only way. This is MY post, if you don't like/agree with it, don't take part in it.


----------



## Stray

Just a few questions in reading through all this- not to derail things, but there seem to be some people with knowledge in this thread, so I've got some comments and questions about coats. I'm going to skip over the "dogs feeling embarassed or ashamed" bits, I think those were in jest because most of us know enough about behaviorism not to anthropomorphize like that in a serious way. 

* My shepherd is black, with a grey undercoat, but with white "ticking" here and there. I notice that some of the spots where it grew in white are where he was injured. For instance, he has a white spot on his arm from an IV when he had surgery. Do any of you notice color changes after an injury? 

* Hair is dead, so logically unless there is damage to the follicles then it shouldn't effect the growth patterns- at least this is how it tends to be in people. But, with shepherds, it seems that even trimming the coat down to an inch or two can cause permanent damage. Why is this? Someone mentioned the difference between a double-coat and continuous-growth coat (is there another term for that, btw?) so is the reason the fur looks so bad in many cases a matter of the guard hairs being damaged? Am I correct in assuming that an outright shave does damage to the follicles?

OH- I also think that just for the sake of discussion so that we aren't going over pure hypotheticals, it may be beneficial for the origional poster to put up some pictures. Whether you agree or not, I find myself simply curious to see how it came out and learn from their experience.


----------



## plusdoegsd

im with buncho berrys on this one theyve survived a long time without interference the good lord made em perfect leave it.


----------



## Stray

plusdoegsd said:


> im with buncho berrys on this one theyve survived a long time without interference the good lord made em perfect leave it.



This is not true. Dogs by there very nature are products of artificial selection, made by fallable humans over a very short period of time. Their traits are all selected for reasons that may not be best for the vigor or maintainability of the breed without significant human interference. 

I mean, look at bulldogs. 

Even in nature, where animal mutations are honed by natural selection and evolution over vast periods of time, you still get animals like rabbits, which are far from "perfect". 

Domestic animals by definition require human interference because they are augmented to display different traits, which may not be beneficial to the overall health of the animal. 

However, in this case it may be that the standard shepherd coat and its ability to be maintained without constant trimming is one of the traits that was selected for, so interference is not necessary for that reason.


----------



## scruttin

I live in southwest Ohio. I have been raising GSDs for over 50 years. They have all been house dogs with doggy door access to a large fenced in back yard. I highly recommend giving GSDs a hair cut in March/April if they are prone to licking, biting themselves and excessive scratching. It exposes area of the skin to the air that promotes healing and makes it easier to treat. It almost totally eliminates cleaning up shedded hair in the house throughout the summer so the house doesn't have to vaccuumed everyday. My dogs have always adapted quickly to the haircut and they have never been sunburned or gotten sick. Back in the 50's & 60's, they use to give GSs haircuts for **** trials because it made them swim faster. So it is not going to harm your dog. They make sweaters and hoodies for GSs, so if a cold spell hit you can put that on them. It does make them look a little funny but the dog doesn't mind. I'd rather have a health dog that looks a little funny than one that looks good and is miserable from the heat, licking, biting and scratching. By fall, their coats have all grown back and the are ready for winter.


----------



## Lin

scruttin said:


> I'd rather have a health dog that looks a little funny than one that looks good and is miserable from the heat, licking, biting and scratching.


Then why not actually find the cause of the licking, biting, and scratching and cure that as opposed to shaving the dogs coat off so you can treat the symptom?


----------

